# Grilled Marinated Vegetables



## vision (Jul 3, 2011)

I love grilling marinated vegs. What's your favorite recipe?

Here's one of mine from all recipes:

2/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup minced onion
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil
1 teaspoon minced garlic (go heavy on garlic)
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper


And do you like any veg out of ordinary? I always add eggplant.


----------



## grinder (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds great! How long do you marinate? We like zucchini, vadelia onions and mushrooms with evo and montreal seasoning, smoked or grilled.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 17, 2011)

I love making a warm grilled veg salad.

I usually use:

yellow and green zuchinnni

onion

red bellpepper

mushrooms

(and whatever else sounds good)

Everything gets sliced in half, coated with EVOO and sprinkled with a little bit of salt. Grilled till I get a nice carmalization on all sides, chopped into bit sized chunks, and tossed into a bowl. Mix in a package of crumbled feta, fresh basil, fresh garlic, a splash of balsamic vinegar, a little more EVOO, and S&P to taste.

Makes a great summer salad!


----------

